
FEARCE: Twitter Uncensored - thekyleduck
https://fearce.co
======
thekyleduck
Twitter is awesome, but censorship sucks.

For the past few weeks, I've been tracking trends which Twitter manually
removes. I also wrote a script to guestimate users being blacklisted by
Twitter.

FEARCE show censored trends plus gives you the tweets of hundreds of
blacklisted activists, artists, authors, hackers, historians, scientists,
trolls and politicos.

Cheers, Kyle Duck

~~~
supremeanger
I appreciate you creating this, looking at what is being censored is always a
great way to understand the world around you.

~~~
thekyleduck
thanks!

